# LpF



## carter51424 (Apr 6, 2018)

I have 2 sundown sa15s in a box tuned to 34hz what should I set the LPF on the amp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm no expert, but others will chime in. I would set your subsonic filter just below tuned freq. and lpf at or around 80. Your ears will tell you if its the right spot.


----------



## carter51424 (Apr 6, 2018)

RRizz said:


> I'm no expert, but others will chime in. I would set your subsonic filter just below tuned freq. and lpf at or around 80. Your ears will tell you if its the right spot.




Thankyou I was thinking around those same numbers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

